# LBS with women cycling shorts



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi

I got my wife riding a road bike and she likes it!! She wants to get a good cycling knickers for the longer ride his weekend. Where in the peninsula or south bay can she find a good one? Thanks!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

If by good one you mean high-end, Palo Alto Bikes has a pretty good supply of top-of-the-line clothing.


----------



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

Bicycle Outfitters and Chain Reaction both have a good selection of clothing. Probably should call and check before you do any driving though.


----------



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll give those places a call


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sports Basement in SF has a pretty good selection of womens clothing


----------

